# Paul Mccartney Interviewed By Pete Doherty



## rob the pot head (Nov 1, 2007)

Pete Doherty meets Paul McCartney | OMM | The Observer

Apparently they asked paul who he wanted to interview him, he picked PEte DOherty of my second favorite band (behind the beatles) the libertines.


----------



## Steve (Nov 16, 2007)

gotta love pete haha great stuff:

"Luckily my mate jumped round and bit him on the neck."


----------

